# Avacado Tree



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Avacado trees, I live in Winnie, Tx which is 60 miles west of Houston and was wondering how they will grow in this area? Not looking for just the tree, would really like a fruit bearing tree, let me know if anyone has any tips or tricks, or let me know if it's not worth even trying. Thanks fellas!!


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I want some info also. I have 2 in pots that i want to put in the ground soon.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you buy them as whole plants, or did you get them going from seed??? If from seed, let me know how it went!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

There are 5 types that grow in our area

Everything you will need is in this link
http://www.urbanharvest.org/advice/fruitgardening/fruitvarieties/avocados.html

Btw
I here the Joey is a favorite of many


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Love me some avacados


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I had 2 that I got in 5 gallon buckets and with in 6 months both had died, followed the instructions the plant place gave me, and I gave $75.00 each for those boogers!
Can't remember the name, but they were the most hardy and popular at that time.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

I live in Beach City and have bought and planted two different types that are supposed to be good for this area. Both died within the first year. Nothing to do with weather or soil. I have other fruit trees that do very well in the same area. So I'm thru with avocado trees. Quess I'll continue buying avocados at Food Town


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

My experience is that they are not very cold hardy, esp. when small. I have planted some, but I do not want to have to cover them and baby them in the winter. Not saying it can't be done. I live near Victoria. Talked to one guy who has a large tree in the old part of town. The tree is very large and produces lots of avacadoes. But I suspect that in the area he is, it is much more protected with large trees and houses. There is a reason most are grown (at least in Texas) in the valley. But once again, not saying it can't be done.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

The two i have in pots. One i grew from the pit. The other i purchased from maas nursery. I don't want to take an eight year chance of one not producing so i figured i would plant two differnt ones.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I missed the fruit tree sales in 2012, s I did some research and had one delivered from toptropicals.com. Very nice size and in great shape. I can't remember the variety, but I looked at the urban harvest list and picked the most cold hardy one. 

I am keeping it potted for the first two years and will transplant. It will bear fruit this year. Already budding up. I will probable pinch all but one or two to encourage root growth.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a Joey that I have baby sat for three years and now is ready to go in the ground,the first 2 years they are very susceptible to sun burn and need pampering .
It looks like its flowering now and getting ready to fruit


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas, I am going to try it out, I'll let you know in a couple years if I got fruit !!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

We planted one about 3 feet tall last summer. Not sure it will survive the winter tho. Has some limbs that don't look so good and some look good. We're in Beaumont.


----------

